# Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B Printer



## Shankar9822 (May 11, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning to buy "Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B Printer" and wanted to see if anyone use this.....

If yes, Kindly let me know....

1. Can I refill the cartridge before going for a new cartridge?
2. What is the length of the USB Connectivity cable? I printer will be stationed far from my desktop..... hence this question...
3. Will it support Win 7 (x64)? I did though got an update version on the Canon website but just wanted to see if anyone is using it over the Win 7 64bit?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## mrintech (May 11, 2012)

3. Laser Shot LBP2900 - The driver is available for Windows 7 X64


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 11, 2012)

1. Yes refilling can be done.. it costs only rs 250.. and can give approx 1000prints.. 
2. Its around 2m i think.. not sure..
bt u can always get usb extension.. if distance is more..


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 18, 2012)

Ordered it last Saturday (12th May) thru Flipkart and still waiting to get the Printer delivered.
Did not expect delivery issues with Flipkart.


----------



## magnet (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you receive the peice ?Any any short review?


----------



## prasanth11 (Jul 8, 2012)

Refills can be done 7-10 times

usual problems will be like Teflon sheet problem and printer drum which may cost 300-400 rs each. they may happen for 4000-5000 prints.


----------



## kool (Nov 28, 2012)

Shankar9822 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to buy "Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B Printer" and wanted to see if anyone use this.....
> 
> ...



hey.... hows ur printer?


----------



## kool (Dec 31, 2012)

whenever i print any page, it gives light smoke in feeder. Why ? anybody facing such problem ?


----------



## kool (Feb 21, 2013)

kool said:


> whenever i print any page, it gives light smoke in feeder. Why ? anybody facing such problem ?




anybody ?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 22, 2013)

kool said:


> whenever i print any page, it gives light smoke in feeder. Why ? anybody facing such problem ?



I have not used this printer, but I am pretty sure that smoke is not supposed to come out of a printer 
Please have it checked by a technician/ or mention this problem to Flipkart- they may know about this and may offer a replacement.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 8, 2013)

kool said:


> anybody ?




It's normal


----------



## Ricky (Apr 8, 2013)

kool said:


> whenever i print any page, it gives light smoke in feeder. Why ? anybody facing such problem ?



Thats nothing, its just moisture being evaporated as paper sheet gets hot during print, you will see it more in colder / humid season.  This printer is good , I am using it from long. However, I have decided to keep distance from Canon, their service charges are insane.. (just check out yourself) and if you want to get it repaired outside then you are on your own. (though may be not with this printer model).


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have this printer too. Been two years and still running on the cartridge I got when I bought it.

How is the print quality of refilled cartridge compared to original? Will refilled toner damage the rollers, as its of inferior quality?


----------

